# Bark Busters?



## guatemama07 (Nov 28, 2011)

Has anyone ever used Bark Busters? (apparently they are a franchise with a number of locations)


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...asic/174842-bark-busters-opinions-please.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/finding-good-trainer/120483-bark-busters.html


----------



## guatemama07 (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks. It has been so frustrating trying to find training help...there is a local obedience club that sounds like it has very good classes, but many are not open to nonmembers or you have to register after the members and they are full. To become a member you have to get recommendations from current members...to do that, you have to take a class or something to get to know them...seeing the cycle here? 

I guess I will keep trying to get "in the club" and learn the secret handshakes or whatever. LOL

Thanks again for the links.


----------



## Chance&Reno (Feb 21, 2012)

Have you tried the APDT (Association of Pet Dog Trainers) site to look for a trainer outside of a club?
www.apdt.com
There is also the CCPDT (Certification Council for Professional Dog Trainers) www.ccpdt.org

Both of these sites have search engines for trainers in your area. Definitely stay away from Bark Busters, they are cruel to the dogs. I can tell you some horror stories about what happened when dogs were left in their care. Their heavy-handed approach can traumatize your dog and you.
Good luck in your search.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

https://www.karenpryoracademy.com/find-a-trainer is another search for trainer


----------

